# No good deed goes unpunished



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

So I want my grandson to have all the stuff my girls had they had dirtbikes so I figured a wheeler for him 

He didn't have an hour into it and my oldest has to park right up close to the house in her brand new car 

I've told her not too because when I back up I hardly remember she's there I've had a few close calls already

Well the boy turned sharp and looks like he was falling off when he launched it over a rock wall

He let it go and blam right into her door

Oh well live and learn we had to take a road trip to get it so it was a long drive awesome little buggy oh and not even a ding in his wheeler

Let's hope he has his crashes behind him now lmao


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Just glad he's not hurt!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea I talked to him the whole trip home to do whatever I tell him to do Atleast he listened

It's a manual so he can only go so fast in first he just was up against the rocks and he blipped it at the wrong time

The thing is pretty torquey though


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Livin' and learnin',...sounds normal to me :laughing: glad he's okay and ouch for the car 

Better get Maaco!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

No Maaco I can do a better job than them lol

No I'm gonna see if my dent wizard buddy can get it back to new then it will be paint

Maybe new ground effects are in order lol


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Paint a saw blade on her door... It'll help out the sharpening biz:thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

No she's a girl and very picky it's gonna cost me lol


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Put a suction cup on the ding and pull it out. If the metal isn't creased it should pop out.

Oh sorry just looked again right on the body line it won't work for ya. Sorry bud.

Great machine though. He will grow into it. No problem there.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea right on the body line lol it was flying thru the air so I kind of focused on him

Yea it was an awesome deal I missed out on one in another town this one was 400 more so I said a grand he said no so I said thank you and he came back and said yea ding ding


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh god this sucks outloud already Atleast it's the right color lmao


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm sorry but I can't help but laugh at this. You know, now that no one's hurt.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no me too I just wish I had it on vid lol

It's just my luck though I figured everything was going to smooth 

Back in 98 I bought a brand new sled my first one new I had my youngest daughter in the front

She must of been around his age four

I literally pulled it off the trailer and did a lap around the yard

I stop at my wife and said honey you want to take it for a ride as I stepped off the back

Well my baby thought I meant her and she pinned it right across the yard I leaped for the bumper but just ate snow 

I yelled let off and the sled slowed down and rolled under my newly constructed deck 

I had a custom windshield installed at the dealer and it got scratched she was so proud of that scratch 

I told him we'd go to his aunts house with it and he begged me to go home to show it off

We're going to his aunts today I can't afford training anymore


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> So I want my grandson to have all the stuff my girls had they had dirtbikes so I figured a wheeler for him
> 
> He didn't have an hour into it and my oldest has to park right up close to the house in her brand new car
> 
> ...


:laughing: Awesome


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

That's not so bad,I remember the 1st time I turned my daughter loose in a 90xt skidster in the yard around 10-11 years ago when she was around 12 she clipped my brother in laws rear bumper with corner of bucket,he could have done much worse! :laughing:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I figured I better get me one so he can learn by example so I got me one of these

I'm thinking I may have to take out the governing screw so he can keep up now

I can feel some good bonding times coming up real soon lol


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

That governing screw has to go after he gets comfortable on the quad. My father got me my fist machine (atc) when I was 8. Now at 33 I still ride when ever I get the chance, day, night ,snow and dust. 
http://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g412/jgar400ex/7-1-12/?action=view&current=199.jpg#!oZZ1QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1100.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fg412%2Fjgar400ex%2F7-1-12%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3D198.jpg

How do like the 525? The thought has crossed my mind a few times but I love my old ex. Hammer down :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Frame, that should buff right out.:thumbup:


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

The 525 is a work of art I love my Hondas but this one is a step above I can break the tires loose in 5 th on the trail which needs you to keep on your toes lots of wheelie power though all gears with ease 

No buffing it should be done today lol


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Ive been dragging my feet on my motorcycle projects till grandson gets a little older hes 4 now,in a couple years Ill get him a small dirtbike and let him start helping me with my big bore bike projects.
Heres a couple shots of my 74 z1 turned 1385 nitrous/turbo project.
My daughter had my carbed 1327 kaw running 6.15s in the 1/8th with no wheelie bar and an unraked frame with just a 3" over swingarm when she was 19(Ill find some pictures)


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

FRAME2FINISH said:


> The 525 is a work of art I love my Hondas but this one is a step above I can break the tires loose in 5 th on the trail which needs you to keep on your toes lots of wheelie power though all gears with ease
> 
> No buffing it should be done today lol


Until my mid 20's my main ride was a built 86 atc 250r woods machine :laughing:. Nothing like being in 6th gear WOT and trying to keep the front end down. 
Now that my days of tempting fate are over. I really like the torque and weight of the ex.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

Does that plate have any affect on airflow to radiator,or is it far enough forward not to matter?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know yet but I was gonna drill holes in it to be sure just didn't have the right bit on hand it's kinda like a prototype lol in the making of course


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

that's half the fun of building stuff is modifying it as ya go!:laughing:


----------



## jgar (Dec 20, 2010)

No build is ever finished......

Thats a cool looking bumper. I bet it will block some of the air flow. Got a design in mind for the location of the holes?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

No just symmetrical holes for now it will only be on till I get my other mods done and being winter it won't be rode too much 

It's more so it looks cool on its stand in the garage lol


----------

